# Libellen-kennt sich jemand aus?



## Ha-Jo (7. Juni 2008)

Hallo

Habe bei uns im Teich einige Bilder geschossen, wegen denen ich Ärger mit meiner besseren Hälfte bekam, ich musste für die Fotos einige Pflanzen kurzzeitig plätten. 
Manch mal muss ein Mann Dinge tun die ein Mann tun muss. 

War das ein Schlüpfungsvorgang: aus der Larve zur Libelle?
Dafür scheint mir die Libelle jedoch zu gross.

Welche Rolle spielt der Rüssel, der auf 2 Bildern zu sehen ist?

Oder hat die Libelle eine andere Larve als Opfer erwischt?

Hat jemand Ahnung?

Gruss Ha-Jo


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Libellen-kennt sich jemand aus?*

Hallo Ha-Jo,

ich denke, Du hast die Libelle kurz nach dem Schlüpfen erwischt. Was sich da aus so einer Larve pellt, ist schon erstaunlich verpackt und meist nachher größer.

Außerdem jagen - soweit ich weiß - Libellen im Flug. Und Larven __ fliegen nicht.

Den Rüssel, den Du erwähnst kann ich nicht sehen. Ich sehe auf allen Fotos nur die 6 Beine der Libelle.


----------



## Naturfreund (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Libellen-kennt sich jemand aus?*

Hallo,

ja, die Libelle hast du kurz nach dem Schlupf fotografiert. Ich sammele jeden Tag die Hüllen der Libellenlarven von den __ Schwertlilien ab, habe schon eine richtige Sammlung. Die Larven kriechen an den Pflanzenstengeln hoch, dann schlüpfen die fertigen Libellen und bleiben noch eine ganze Weile über der Larvenhülle sitzen, in dieser Zeit "pumpen" sie ihre Flügel auf. Danach erst sind sie flugbereit. 

Wie Christine schon gesagt hat, jagen Libellen kleinere Insekten im Flug.


----------



## Ha-Jo (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Libellen-kennt sich jemand aus?*

Vielen Dank für die Antworten Mona und Christina.

Ich habe noch einmal ein Bild eingesetzt und den hellen Rüssel mit einem Pfeil markiert.  Dieser Rüssel ist auf 2 Bildern in der vergrösserten Ansicht nicht zu sehen.

Es mag allerdings so sein, dass die Libelle gerade geschlüpft war. Ich hatte das noch nie beobachten können.

MfG  Ha-Jo


----------



## Conny (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Libellen-kennt sich jemand aus?*

Hallo,

also ich würde auf eine Art Nabelschnur tippen. Ich habe es hier auch mal festgehalten.


----------



## Dodi (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Libellen-kennt sich jemand aus?*

Hallo Ha-Jo!

Ich glaube, da täuschst Du Dich.
Das ist gewiss kein Rüssel, das ist ein vorderes Bein, welches als einziges von der Sonne angestrahlt wird und somit anders aussieht.

Schönes Naturschauspiel auf jeden Fall und super Aufnahmen von Dir! 

P.S.: Stell doch eines davon in den Fotokalender ein.


----------



## chromis (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Libellen-kennt sich jemand aus?*

Hi, 

bei der Libelle dürfte es sich um eine der häufigsten Grosslibellen am Gartenteich handeln,  die __ Blaugrüne Mosaikjungfer (Aeshna cyanea).
Diese Art ist auch auf meinen Bildern zu sehen.

Diese "Nabelschnur" könnten Überreste der Fangmaske sein, die beim Schlüpfvorgang an der Libelle hängen geblieben sind, schnell vertrocknen und dann abgestoßen werden.


----------



## Christine (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Libellen-kennt sich jemand aus?*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Ha-Jo!
> 
> Ich glaube, da täuschst Du Dich.
> Das ist gewiss kein Rüssel, das ist ein vorderes Bein, welches als einziges von der Sonne angestrahlt wird und somit anders aussieht.



Genau so sehe ich das auch.


----------



## chromis (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Libellen-kennt sich jemand aus?*

Stimmt,

ich hab's mir gerade nochmal angesehen. Deutlich sind auch die Borsten wie an den anderen Beinen zu sehen. Die helle Färbung dürfte tatsächlich vom Licht kommen.


----------



## Ha-Jo (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Libellen-kennt sich jemand aus?*

Hallo, 

ihr habt mich überzeugt, es ist ein Bein 

Danke für die Mühe

Gruss Ha-Jo


----------



## Conny (7. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Libellen-kennt sich jemand aus?*

Okay  einverstanden, das größere Helle ist das Bein und die kleinen dünen Fäden sind die Nabelschnüre  (Bild2)


----------



## Findling (9. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Libellen-kennt sich jemand aus?*

Hallo Leute,

also, in Verbindung mit Libellen vergessen wir den Begriff Nabelschnur mal ganz schnell wieder.  
Oder sind Libellen neuerdings Säugetiere die eine Verbindung zwischen Enbryo und Plazenta haben? 

Gruß
Manfred


----------



## Conny (17. Juni 2008)

*AW:  Libellen-kennt sich jemand aus?*

Hallo,

kurz vor dem Regen habe ich dieses Bild aufgenommen:

 

  Es sah so aus, als ob die eine das Hinterteil der anderen auffrißt. Das Blatt ist von einem Bonsai-Olivenbäumchen, also recht klein.


----------



## Hopsing (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Libellen-kennt sich jemand aus?*

Bei uns am Teich haben sich mittlerweile auch einige Libellen eingefunden.
Eine etwas größere Blau-Grüne Libelle und 5 kleine blaue Libellen.

Habe mal ein paar Fotos von der Großen gemacht.

 
 
 


Gruß
Heinz


----------



## Kareem (1. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Libellen-kennt sich jemand aus?*

Mensch, das sind aber auch tolle Tiere diese Libellen!!!


----------



## flopp (5. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Libellen-kennt sich jemand aus?*

Da hat Hopsing ja "meine Libelle " fotographiert 

Die sitzt da auf meinem Pumpenkabel


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Libellen-kennt sich jemand aus?*

Servus Marco

Deine Libelle ist eine Königslibelle (Anax imperator).

Schöne Bilder liefert Ihr hier ab. 

Hochachtung


----------



## sister_in_act (5. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Libellen-kennt sich jemand aus?*

gibt es im forum hier ein eigenes libellenalbum? 
würde sich lohnen bei den tollen bildern


gruß ulla


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Libellen-kennt sich jemand aus?*

Servus Ulla, Servus Libellenfreundin

Ja gibt es  

Libellenalbum

Von einem der Libellen liebt, aber im Moment leider keine sieht, da nicht vorhanden  (Wohne in einer Gegend, wo sie sich Wahrscheinlich in "tieferen" Gegenden aufhalten.)


----------



## sister_in_act (5. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Libellen-kennt sich jemand aus?*

huhu  Digicat *libellenfreund* 

(finde den nick ja zu ulkig )

kommt (dein) teich-kommt libellchen 

ich erinner mich immer so gern an den alten teich. da saß ich oft mit enkel , (damals 2,-3 jahre) auf der bank und wir haben alles beobachtet. kommt eine mosaikjungfer, fliegt paar runden, bleibt genau vor meinem gesicht stehn als würde sie mich betrachten--macht kehrt und fliegt weiter.
der kleine war ganz aus dem häuschen und  das leben am und im  wasser haben für ihn die faszination  behalten. 
das freut mich  ganz besonders weil es mir wichtig ist, daß  die kids auch die welt und die schönheiten der insekten und amphibien bei uns kennen und nicht nur via TV warane im zoo oder lila kühe .

gruß ulla


----------



## Digicat (5. Juli 2008)

*AW:  Libellen-kennt sich jemand aus?*

Servus Ulla

Nick: Meine erste Digicam und meine heiß geliebten Katzen = Digicat
Ja, ich denke auch, wenn der Teich erstmal fertig ist, daß Wasser einen Monat drinnen ist, zeigen sich auch die ersten Libellen  .
Aber das dauert noch sicher bis ins nächste Jahr. Darum meine Entzugserscheinungen. Vorallem wenn ich hier immer die schönen Bilder von allem "Rund um Wasser" sehe  .

Dies sollte aber bitte keinen abhalten, Bilder von wundervollen Teichen einzustellen, sondern im Gegenteil, dies spornt mich an, einen der Natur nachempfunden Teich zu bauen


----------



## Conny (4. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Libellen-kennt sich jemand aus?*

Hallo,

ich hätte da auch mal wieder eine unbekannte Schöne. Ich habe sie nur durch Zufall entdeckt, da sie so gut getarnt ist.


----------



## ron (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Libellen-kennt sich jemand aus?*

Hallo Conny,

bin ja nun keine Experte und deshalb sind meine Worte mit Vorsicht zu geniessen, aber ich frage mich ob es die Südliche Mosaikjungfer ist. Ich habe das Buch von (li)Bellmann und ich meine bei "deiner" Libelle einen gewissen Blauschimmer an den Augen sehen zu können. Allerdings hat "deine" Flügelflecken, die ich bei der Südlichen auf dem Bild nicht entdecken kann. Eine Alternative wäre die Torf-Mosaikjungfer. Aber hier gilt das Gleiche für die Flügelflecken.

Aber bald wird sicher ein Spezialist sich melden und dann wissen wir's.  

Aber ein tolles Foto :shock 

Hier ist es bei Regen und 10 Grad nicht gerade Libellenwetter  
LG

Ron


----------



## CoolNiro (5. Aug. 2008)

*AW:  Libellen-kennt sich jemand aus?*

Hallo Conny,

ich behaupte mal, das es sich um ein Herbst-Mosaikjungfer
Mänchen handelt.

Diese schöne Seite zum Nachschaun kann ich nur empfehlen:
http://www.libellen.li/

Gruß
Andy


----------

